
How does your website preview look in chat apps? - hardcoder
http://richpreview.com/
======
hardcoder
Probably you have seen them already in WhatsApp or Skype, that when you paste
a website URL, you will see a small preview image that is called a Rich
Preview.

This tool is to check your meta tags, and gives an impression how your Rich
Preview looks for chat apps like WhatsApp, Skype, Telegram and social networks
Facebook, LinkedIn and Google+.

Please have a look and let us know when you have any feedback!

